# Capsule fever



## Rick (Nov 19, 2011)

Now after seeing all these big green capsules (the paph is the smallest BTW), and realizing that they may contain up to a Tsp of dust size embryos, with no food reserves, how much energy and resources does it really take out of the plant to produce orchid seed?

Its not like corn, wheat, or any other plant that has a food packet attached to the embryo. And the sides of the capsule are photosynthetic material.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 19, 2011)

Zero


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2011)

is it the flowering that takes the majority of the energy?
know where you're sending the seed?


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> is it the flowering that takes the majority of the energy?
> know where you're sending the seed?



Flowers may take up more since (as far as I know) aren't photosynthesizing, and probably suck up some K.

I promised the Cochleanthes seed to John M. The rest will end up at Troy's.

I'm not sure if I will bother with the equestris. It's a spontaneous capsule.

I did catch a bumble bee flopping around in the equestris flowers one day, but can't vouch that its a selfing.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 19, 2011)

"I did catch a bumble bee flopping around in the equestris flowers one day, but can't vouch that its a selfing."

Maybe a cross with the Paph!!!  LOL

Good luck with them!!


----------



## Ray (Nov 19, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Zero



How can the development of a seed capsule require zero energy? At a bare minimum it is growth of new tissue?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> "I did catch a bumble bee flopping around in the equestris flowers one day, but can't vouch that its a selfing."
> 
> Maybe a cross with the Paph!!!  LOL...




ever see the british flick "Saving Grace"?
long and the short of it is Grace's husband commits suicide leaving her in financial ruin (as he was lying about finances for years) and she quits growing orchids and starts growing reefer so she doesn't lose the house and go on the dole
she gets flustered at one point trying to convince someone she's still growing orchids and refers to a Phalaenopsis/Paph hybrid
:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> ever see the british flick "Saving Grace"?
> long and the short of it is Grace's husband commits suicide leaving her in financial ruin (as he was lying about finances for years) and she quits growing orchids and starts growing reefer so she doesn't lose the house and go on the dole
> she gets flustered at one point trying to convince someone she's still growing orchids and refers to a Phalaenopsis/Paph hybrid
> :rollhappy:



No I didn't see this, but I just sat through the first two episodes of Twilight and now I'm totally emo

Maybe I'll try that equestris seed AND PROVE TO YOU ALL NON BELIEVERS THAT I HAVE FINALLY PRODUCED THE TRUE PHAL/PAPH HYBRID:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with Ray. I don't know if it's true, but I've heard that 2 capsules on a plant with only 2 or 3 growths will stress the plant.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree with Ray. I don't know if it's true, but I've heard that 2 capsules on a plant with only 2 or 3 growths will stress the plant.



I think it depends on the size of the plant. Large plants in the wild often carry many pods at a time, not just 1 or 2. In fact, I read that you get a higher percentage of viable seed if you make several pods on the same spike (due to sap flow, hence its contents increasing? I dunno the actual reason).


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 20, 2011)

The species itself can also influence the seed pod-carrying capacity. I suppose species that bloom gregariously in nature are more prolific/tolerant of carrying many pods at once, because naturally they would have a limited time 'window' for pollination and fertilization to occur, hence many flowers on the same plant would form seed pods. I have seen this on cymbidium finlaysonianum and coelogyne rochussenii, where 1 spike carried 7-8 pods. A grower I know set 5-6 pods on a same spike of coelogyne pandurata.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree with Ray. I don't know if it's true, but I've heard that 2 capsules on a plant with only 2 or 3 growths will stress the plant.



The total mass of a many capsules is less than a mature leaf, and I've never heard of anyone claiming that growing leaves is stressful to the plant.


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 20, 2011)

Not stressful, but requiring energy. Here is a better question: Why do two pods of the same cross manage to produce viable seed on a big and strong and multi-growth plant, but not on a smaller, weaker plant?

This has been my experience across genera and species, or pod-pollen relationship.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Not stressful, but requiring energy. Here is a better question: Why do two pods of the same cross manage to produce viable seed on a big and strong and multi-growth plant, but not on a smaller, weaker plant?
> 
> This has been my experience across genera and species, or pod-pollen relationship.



I haven't had this experience (at least with species selfings and outcross). But I have had plants go down hill during and after pod production on small single growth plants.

I've lumped this in under another symptom of plants with K overdose unable appropriately uptake growth requiring nutrients.

Its not the pod formation that causes the problem, but the general debilitation of the plant. I think you get a small immature plant to bloom its planning on dieing regardless of all the bud pinching or spike cutting.


----------



## s1214215 (Nov 23, 2011)

Good luck Rick. I hope the all do well for you. 

Brett


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

I believe pod making is an energy requiring task.


----------

